# baby raccoons



## repti99 (May 26, 2008)

hi all i have 4 baby raccoons ready for sale in around 8 wks time pics avaiulable now all will be fully vaccinated, wormed, health checked and will be hand reared by myself for around 6 wks so will be tame they will be 700 each any interest send me an email


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Have you typed this right? £700 each?


----------



## repti99 (May 26, 2008)

yes why what makes you ask that question i had a typing error they arnt hand reared they reall well handled


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it's because you can pick up a pair for less than that.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i have several people on the waiting list for young '*****.. 

but not at that price no!

N


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

:2thumb:Im very interested in your baby skunks,ive always wanted 1 but been waiting untill a breeder to come up.let me know if u still got 1 left please.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

repti99 said:


> *hi all i have 4 baby raccoons ready for sale* in around 8 wks time pics avaiulable now all will be fully vaccinated, wormed, health checked and will be hand reared by myself for around 6 wks so will be tame they will be 700 each any interest send me an email





rox.bear said:


> :2thumb:*Im very interested in your baby skunks*,ive always wanted 1 but been waiting untill a breeder to come up.let me know if u still got 1 left please.:flrt:


 
I think you will find these are Raccoons


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry, i was suppose to put raccoons its coz i was looking and reading the skunks tread before sorry.
but im really am interested in your baby raccoons. :2thumb:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm interested too

Just look at my username! :2thumb:

Not for £700 though

My hairless cant will cost less than that:whistling2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I'm interested too
> 
> Just look at my username! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The letter 'a', saviour of that sentence


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

it is true that you could pick up a pair for this much they are seriously expensive!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I'm interested too
> 
> Just look at my username! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


 

Oooh you getting a Sphynx kitty??????????????


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh you getting a Sphynx kitty??????????????


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

